# Charging for residential Seasonal account



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was just wondering how you guys charge for residential snow accounts? How do you go about finding out the average amount of times it snows enough to to plow driveways? Also, some people want just driveway and some want walkways, sidewalks, etc. so do you charge differently? If there is cars in driveways do you just plow behind it or do you get out and shovel around cars and in front of garage close. Thank you everyone for your help, you guys truly are the best.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

charge according to what is requested


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

have a base price, "our minimum charge is ____" then upcharge for any additional work. the terms for everyone will vary slightly, but you have to have perimeters that you work in. one of mine is, we won't clear stairways if you won't let us salt. That's for our safety too. stairways and steps are different things in our contract, steps are less then 3, stairs are more then 3. If you don't have stairs, it's not in the contract.
But every contract gives them the option to decline salt service, which also puts them on notice that they are responsible for treating icy conditions. We have several commercial accounts that contract states we will clear sidewalks before they open and that they maintain them while open.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow... I do not shovel. In my case, I plowed for 20 years and charged by the storm. so I knew we averaged 12 events a year. I charge the equivalent of 10 events (2 event discount for paying up front) That lasted 2 years and then I found the large storms where killing me. So I instituted a LARGE storm surcharge. When there is a storm that produces over 6" of snow I charge extra. I base the extra charge on (seasonal contract price)/60 X (amount of snow OVER 6")
Also note I do not invoke the surcharge unless the storm actually goes over 8" so there is no question that the snow was over 6" (I REALY hate to argue with customers) 

That system has worked for me for 15 years. If you dont like my system, use yours. Just dont tell me IM nuts for this or that. I have over 100 customers that keep coming back. And send me referrals. 

The Plowmeister


----------



## WCLM (Jul 19, 2018)

theplowmeister said:


> I plow... I do not shovel. In my case, I plowed for 20 years and charged by the storm. so I knew we averaged 12 events a year. I charge the equivalent of 10 events (2 event discount for paying up front) That lasted 2 years and then I found the large storms where killing me. So I instituted a LARGE storm surcharge. When there is a storm that produces over 6" of snow I charge extra. I base the extra charge on (seasonal contract price)/60 X (amount of snow OVER 6")
> Also note I do not invoke the surcharge unless the storm actually goes over 8" so there is no question that the snow was over 6" (I REALY hate to argue with customers)
> 
> That system has worked for me for 15 years. If you dont like my system, use yours. Just dont tell me IM nuts for this or that. I have over 100 customers that keep coming back. And send me referrals.
> ...


For the surge charge, how do you classify a storm as 8 or more? If you get to an account and it has 8 or more inches there? Do you plow with the storm, (2x per storm at 4 in. each for example) or wait till the snow has stopped and then charge that higher storm rate?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

For residential I change a minimum to drop my blade at $40. For driveways over 250 square feet or that must be back dragged, price can be 45-60 depending. I base my shoveling on the $250/hour a truck generates on my rural residential route. I take $250 / 60 minutes and I calculate how long it will take with 4” of wet snow.
Seasonal I look at the NOAA average # of snowfalls and add 20%.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

WCLM said:


> For the surge charge, how do you classify a storm as 8 or more? If you get to an account and it has 8 or more inches there? Do you plow with the storm, (2x per storm at 4 in. each for example) or wait till the snow has stopped and then charge that higher storm rate?


I classify a storm by low pressure area or by front. no I dont wait, I dont like pushing 8" of snow


----------

